# Crossbow



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.parkerbows.com/crossbows.html?action=detail&detailsku=1109

Here you go Brian.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> http://www.parkerbow...&detailsku=1109
> 
> Here you go Brian.


 Always thinking on how to improve fellow members.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know from reading his posts that he has two crossbows, but thought that perhaps at his advanced age he will need one of these. LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ooh ouch!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL. I looked at one of them yesterday. Neat idea, but I don't think they'll sell that many at 1,200 bucks. I'll stick with my Excalibur.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I love it...but I agree at 1200.00 I can cock it stuffed in my stomach and pulling back.

The idea is grand and the compact design is handy. I sure would like to try one for a season, or just to practice.

Thanks Don nice post.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I know from reading his posts that he has two crossbows, but thought that perhaps at his advanced age he will need one of these. LOL


Mmm.. at that advanced of an age , he'll need bwana to HE :help:LP push the button for him wouldnt he?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nah...I can still push my button, like you are trying to do







.

Besides my kids like using them too. I have older Hortons but they still shoot well, well enough to harvest deer most every year.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It shot very nicely Brian. I guess it's great to have if you don't have the capabilities to pull one back. But most folks who are in that kind of shape usually can't afford the price. Very sweet rig though. I can't say enough good things about my Parker Enforcer. They have really outdone themselves with their bows.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Give them a few years and a little competition and the price will fall some.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

For sure. The competition in Michigan is going through the roof. Shops are having a hard time keeping alot of the models in stock. I'm just glad to see people getting back into hunting because of this. My Dad is now able to hunt archery season because of the new laws here.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That is part of the reason they allowed for the law change, although it was always in affect. However you had to jump through hoops, over fences, and get a certified card saying you handicaped to be able to use one. Then it was if you were over the hill, and now well just go buy one. I am sure it helped alot of hunting equipment supply shops make some money. So that is a good thing. Shortly we will be seeing them on Craigslist, that is this new style. No doubt someone will be making a better and faster design. The nice thing about compitition.

But for now and this season I know there will be few out there. And I wish the best to them.

As for me..I am still old school using my 22 year old cross bow. It has taken down maybe 15 deer, a few squirrels, a couple racoons, lots of rabbits, and one bear. Maybe it is time to retire it...hmm..nah.

Hard to fix not broken.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's still that way here, if you use a crossbow it has to be during rifle season unless you are H-capped.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On a call said:


> That is part of the reason they allowed for the law change, although it was always in affect. However you had to jump through hoops, over fences, and get a certified card saying you handicaped to be able to use one. Then it was if you were over the hill, and now well just go buy one. I am sure it helped alot of hunting equipment supply shops make some money. So that is a good thing. Shortly we will be seeing them on Craigslist, that is this new style. No doubt someone will be making a better and faster design. The nice thing about compitition.
> 
> But for now and this season I know there will be few out there. And I wish the best to them.
> 
> ...


Funny you brought that up about Craigslist. I bought my one year old Excalibur Exomax for $350 fully loaded from a guy who lost interest. That bow is $900 new without the case. Go figure. As far as the handicapped requirement, that is the reason for me switching to crossbow because of my surgeries on my back. Don't have a choice there. The law just makes it easier. I still have my brand new Bear bow setup just in case of a miracle (doubt it) I like shooting both though.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> It's still that way here, if you use a crossbow it has to be during rifle season unless you are H-capped.


Mmm.. what about for predator hunting?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There is no archery season for predators, so you could use a cross bow at any time for them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Same here in both Ohio and Michigan.

Perhaps I could try that







.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll expect pictures....even if you have to etch-a-sketch them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Perhaps I could draw some pictures and snail mail em to you guys.

It would be a challenge as it is not much more of an advantage than a bow. But hey, one never knows







you can not succeed if you do not try.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't forget the crayons... we want color pictures.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

His wife won't let him use crayons. He has to use the stuff that washes off the walls easy.......


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh I can draw and I can color and even do paints but those action shots are hard.

I think the best way to have a chance at a yote with a bow would be to ambush or be on point of someone calling or use a caller behind.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Oh I can draw and I can color and even do paints but those action shots are hard.
> 
> I think the best way to have a chance at a yote with a bow would be to ambush or be on point of someone calling or use a caller behind.


How about calling from a tree stand?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would certainly work, and you could see them from a long way off if it was placed right.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Absolutely I always am yote hunting when I am deer hunting.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Can you get away with more when using a bow or does it still create some disturbance?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess that once you shot a coyot the game would probably be over.... probably... I'd think the deer would either smell coyote or blood and wouldn't like it much. The lack of noise from a gun would help though.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I guess that once you shot a coyot the game would probably be over.... probably... I'd think the deer would either smell coyote or blood and wouldn't like it much. The lack of noise from a gun would help though.


Yes the strong smell of the coyote hitting the dirt if even for a second then running off a short distance would "contaminate" the area I think--after all the deer know they are predators and wouldnt know if its one or many and they arent going to stick around to find out. JMO


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No, the game is still on. I have shoot yotes then deer durring muzzle loader season more than once. Deer never noticed a thing nor paid attention. If they saw the action, sure they would hit panic mode and leave Dodge. No matter what, I would attempt to drill em with my bow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say the wind was just right and you were lucky ...More than once.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I was asked by one of my co-workers if I had ever thought of shooting bears out of a tree stand and I told him that if they were in a tree stand they were too smart for me.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

knapper said:


> I was asked by one of my co-workers if I had ever thought of shooting bears out of a tree stand and I told him that if they were in a tree stand they were too smart for me.


Very good Barry!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've shot 2 foxes from the same seat on the same evening with 30 minutes or more between them coming out.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

knapper said:


> I was asked by one of my co-workers if I had ever thought of shooting bears out of a tree stand and I told him that if they were in a tree stand they were too smart for me.










Nice one !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Only as long as they are harnessed in.


----------

